# 1970 Or compatible door panels



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a set of crappy door panels that would fit a 1970 gto? I have brand new door panels in my car. But I am looking for a set of the upper metal portions, hopefully with the felt wipes. I am learning to do upholstery work and I would like to try making some custom door panels. If they turn out nice, then I would probably sell my new door panels.


----------

